# Where can I find parts?



## Vince_Hoffmann (May 11, 2008)

I've got a collection of pens that I have either taken apart, or  have failed in one way or another that I use to make new pens from, often mixing and matching hardware.  The most common problem I have during disassembly is removal of the double-twist assembly (single twist assemblies are no problem).  The double-twist is very fragile as you all know and I've had less than stellar success in saving these pieces.

Can someone please point me in a direction where I can find double-twist mechanisms?


----------



## killer-beez (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure where to find the double-twist but do you know where to find a single-twist parts?


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

"Cross" style can be purchased at www.WoodNWhimsies.com 

I BELIEVE they also are handling the Parker-style transmissions now.

Nice people!!!!!


----------

